# My fine work! First year apprentice skills!!!!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure the POCO will have something to say about that fancy plywood box and the disappearing service conductors.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

build a cabinet so you can use a nema 1 panel / load center?, what about clearances? canadian code allow this?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky=t said:


> build a cabinet so you can use a nema 1 panel / load center?, what about clearances? canadian code allow this?


He is in California..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, but the panel and meter would look better than the box looks. Code vialation 110.26(E)(2) No architectural appurtenance or other equipment shall be located in this zone.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> He is in California..


AB CA, Alberta Canada?


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I know how much you guys like pictures, so here we go!!!
> 
> This is me digging a sweet trench, I don't know what happened to the light in the 2nd picture.
> 
> ...


Knee deep in chit it looks like! Too wet for that pick! What about using a machine.....


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

sparky=t said:


> AB CA, Alberta Canada?


Yes he is in Canada not California.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

You look suited for digging a trench.
Finally something you might be good at, I sure isn't electrical work.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Wow,

A pick. Do you use a fork for soup?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not use that Cat in the background to dig with? :whistling2:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

The building looks like it may fall under the code rules for a mobile home. I don't really see a foundation and depending in the size(sq) of the building you may have not been able to mount the meter on the building. I don't have my code book handy but I'm sure someone will chime in with the code ref.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Wow,
> 
> A pick. Do you use a fork for soup?


 The ground still has a frost layer I bet. You can see snow in the background.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder how long that untreated plywood is gonna last. :whistling2:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why not use that Cat in the background to dig with? :whistling2:


Haven't you read the rest of his posts? :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

kaboler said:


> This is me digging a sweet trench


Napoleon Kaboler.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

It's not a home, it's an office structure, and the power is going in PVC to the little cabinet. It's perfectly fine to run service underground and up.

It was already trenched, but the snow melting made it collapse. It had to be 2 feet down. The first foot was easy, but then there was a layer of ice and frozen ground.

As for the cat in the background, it's a forklift.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I wonder how long that untreated plywood is gonna last. :whistling2:


 Tail light warranty


----------



## UpInU Electric (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Kaboler, in the first picture you posted, is that a dicfore in your hand?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

UpInU Electric said:


> Hey Kaboler, in the first picture you posted, is that a dicfore in your hand?


You know it! I was humping it! I'm old school, old school work ethic. That's a dicfore, to hump with.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I know how much you guys like pictures, so here we go!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why not use that Cat in the background to dig with? :whistling2:


 Because he was bragging about how good he was again.:whistling2:


And why on earth would you do that with the panel? :blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

kaboler said:


> As for the cat in the background, it's a forklift.


I'm gonna admit to using a loader with forks to trench with once :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

hows it get into the meter socket ??


----------



## EMeis1114 (Mar 5, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> The ground still has a frost layer I bet. You can see snow in the background.


So it's July?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

*My fine work! First year apprentice skills!!!! *

*Oxymoron*


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

can u get a screw driver in there to get that lb cover off ?
is that a receptacle i see there ? isthe bottom of that cabinet open 
to the weather?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

backstay said:


> *My fine work! First year apprentice skills!!!! *
> 
> *Oxymoron*


Well, with that being said, I like to put 2 journeymen together and let them argue about every little thing. Even here, journeymen can't agree on much of anything.

As for the other stuff, my journeyman mounted that little 1110 box and I thought he put it a little too low, but it won't get wet. It's a big box.

Yep, the LB can be undone, but even so, there's no splices in there. Question: does an LB need to be accessable if there's no splices?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Question: does an LB need to be accessable if there's no splices?


The fact that you have to ask this question confirms my statement.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

backstay said:


> The fact that you have to ask this question confirms my statement.


Can't answer it confirms mine.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Can't answer it confirms mine.


NEC 2011 314.29 I guess if I was a super 1st year apprentice I would have posted this to prove it. Also any good electrician should know you need to be able to get into any condulet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> NEC 2011 314.29 I guess if I was a super 1st year apprentice I would have posted this to prove it. Also any good electrician should know you need to be able to get into any condulet.


Take it easy, a first year not knowing that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Take it easy, a first year not knowing that doesn't mean anything.


It's not the lack of knowledge, you expect that from someone starting. It's the attitude I could do without. He's a first year, be a little humble.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> It's not the lack of knowledge, you expect that from someone starting. It's the attitude I could do without. He's a first year, be a little humble.


Well that I can agree with. I still think kaboler is a troll.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

We don't have the NEC in Canada.

I have to be humble about digging a trench?

I don't often attack people on a personal level, but I'm being attacked all the time. It's the mob mentality around here that makes me into a troll.

I'm proud of the work I do, so what?

The LB is accessable, and I've never put an LB in where it wasn't accessable (what would be the point of that?) but I've seen journeyman work, posted on this website, that has LBs up against panels.

It's a shame I still learn things occasionally here, because you people are awful.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

*repost*

Hello, 

Well this is my first post, and Id like to address this thread.

First off, This installation as he has installed it WOULD pass inspections as long as the box was completely sealed on the top 3 sides with silicon, and shingled like a roof...lets be honest, there isn't a huge difference other than size between this and a garage, or a shed... HOWEVER, there are still clearances that have to be attained, and Im not sure you made them all bro.

Up here we have the CEC, and as of right now, the CEC, and the NEC are working to integrate the 2 systems in order to bring everyones installs to a same point internationally.

I don't think they were talking about you having to be humble about digging a ditch, I think its the tone you are setting in your response is what they are talking about. 

as far as diggin a ditch in northern AB with a pick axe, good on ya, i've done it... it sucks... thats why I have first year apprentices now  

great site, btw, lots of info, and knowledge.

1 more thing...he IS a first year... you can't tell me you were arrogant when you first started in the trade...


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice job. Way to get dirty. Your jman does some things that seem foreign to me tho. You need to ignore most of these guys there trolls in denial.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

#1. I second whoever said "first year apprentice skills" was an oxymoron

#2. Real electricians don't build things out of wood. Wood is for carpenters.

That is all


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Hippie said:


> #1. I second whoever said "first year apprentice skills" was an oxymoron
> 
> #2. Real electricians don't build things out of wood. Wood is for carpenters.
> 
> That is all


 
Wow, the arrogance is atrocious in here. Im glad you're perfect in everyway. LOL. If must be hard getting a shirt bg enough to fit over your head in the morning though


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

kaboler said:


> It's not a home, it's an office structure, and the power is going in PVC to the little cabinet. It's perfectly fine to run service underground and up.
> 
> It was already trenched, but the snow melting made it collapse. It had to be 2 feet down. The first foot was easy, but then there was a layer of ice and frozen ground.
> 
> As for the cat in the background, it's a forklift.


 canadian code for trenching is 36" for direct burial Cable tisk tisk you should have your pecker slapped

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Direct Burial is only 36 inches if running 750v or higher in the CEC i believe. Otherwise it is 24.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

mikestew said:


> Direct Burial is only 36 inches if running 750v or higher in the CEC i believe. Otherwise it is 24.


That's wrong you must also go with 36" if cable is going under a driveway or anywhere else where a vehicle will drive over

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

why does the lateral enter the panel first / or lbs into the building ? what is that carflex against the ground in the corner doing ?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Direct Burial is only 36 inches if running 750v or higher in the CEC i believe. Otherwise it is 24.


It's not direct burial, it's being run in PVC. From what I remember my project manager saying, it only has to be 2 feet down in PVC but if we wanted to run a direct burial cable, it'd have to be 4 feet down.

These are minimums too. I think when I operate the ditch witch, I'll throw it 3 feet down.


----------

